# Adobe FlatField Plugin



## wblink (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi,

I got the file from Adobe and tried to install it in LR 4.3 RC: no go.
Anyone any idea?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2012)

Any error messages Willem?  What does happen?


----------



## wblink (Dec 4, 2012)

It should be an easy install. Start LR, choose plugin mgmnt and locate the dir.

It says: "Unknown".


----------



## wblink (Dec 5, 2012)

This what I see:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmmmmm, try downloading it again?  If that doesn't do the trick, it might be one for the bug report forum.


----------



## wblink (Dec 6, 2012)

That was the first thing I did, without succes.
Maybe it's just the rc.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2012)

Let's hang on for the 4.3 final and then see if any other reports crop up then.


----------



## wblink (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone on 4.2 using it? 
It is important with my use of the NEX-7 with wide-angle lenses (MagentaCast) on the tiny 24 Mp sensor.


----------

